# boat title?



## hoochfisher (Sep 24, 2009)

i just got my first boat this week and i have a question.


how do i go about changing the title over to my name? i know the procedure for trailers and autos, but i am lost on the boat title. do i take it to the tag office too?

thanks,
hooch


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 24, 2009)

Georgia doesn't title boats or trailers.


----------



## hoochfisher (Sep 24, 2009)

ok. 

but i do have a title from the original owner who bought it new. is there no way it can be transfered to my name?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 24, 2009)

I had a NC title for a boat and trailer I bought from a guy in North Carolina and took them both into the Rabun County tag office when I bought the trailer tag. The nice lady that sold me the tag handed the titles back and told me Georgia doesn't title boats or trailers.

Take your paperwork to your county tag office when you buy your tag, your experience may be different.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 24, 2009)

Keep it in a safe place (like all important documents) and give it over to the next person who comes in possession of the boat, should you ever decide to sell it.   Congrats on your 1st boat...I'll expect some pics in the photo section!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 24, 2009)

Backlasher82 said:


> Georgia doesn't title boats or trailers.



Georgia does not have a title requirement for boats but you must register them through DNR.  

You will need a notarized bill of sale, the boat registration card from the previous owner.  You can get the form to change registration from most hunting and fishing license dealers or boat dealer. I think you can print one off line.  

Go on the DNR website and follow the directions.

Georgia does not require titles on trailers weighing 2000 lbs or less. You will have to go to the tag office for the trailer. You will need the bill of sale from the previous owner for the trailer to buy a tag. If you have a title from the previous owner take it with you it won't hurt.


----------

